# Rear de-badging picture?



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

thinking to de-badge my TT, but can't find pics to judge how it will look, anybody can provide? thanks


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

Here ya go









Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

Here ya go









Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

Sorry don't know why that set twice 

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

thanks, I already debadged the front from the beginning, now thinking to go with the rear as well...
a debadged front looks way more aggressive to me and I like it 100%, but not so convinced about the rear… perhaps keeping just the 4 rings..?


----------



## RichardT (Jul 20, 2019)

Funnily enough I literally removed the eBay special Audi rings that adorned the back of my TT this morning as I have genuine black rings and TT lettering coming in the post.


----------



## Molinos (May 19, 2021)

kevin#34 said:


> thanks, I already debadged the front from the beginning, now thinking to go with the rear as well...
> a debadged front looks way more aggressive to me and I like it 100%, but not so convinced about the rear… perhaps keeping just the 4 rings..?


I have left the rings on the rear


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

thanks to all for the pics, I think I will keep only the rings at the rear...


----------



## LastTango (Aug 6, 2021)

kevin#34 said:


> thanks to all for the pics, I think I will keep only the rings at the rear...


From one Kev to another, we're of the same mind.

Anyone know of a supplier that offers the curved gloss black rings for the tailgate that doesn't involve finding the best part of £50?.
I've read a thread somewhere that mentions copies "lifting".


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

I found the OEM gloss black rear ones at 50 euro here in Audi


----------



## Alan W (Oct 8, 2007)

Here's another partially debadged rear end for you Kevin.


----------



## dadsincharge (May 9, 2016)

LastTango said:


> From one Kev to another, we're of the same mind.
> 
> Anyone know of a supplier that offers the curved gloss black rings for the tailgate that doesn't involve finding the best part of £50?.
> I've read a thread somewhere that mentions copies "lifting".


I got these front and back for my wife's Roadster - came in clear packaging but had VW/Audi part numbers with barcodes label. Been on since October last year








AUDI GLOSS BLACK FRONT BONNET REAR TAILGATE RINGS BADGE EMBLEMS MK3 TT TTS TT-RS | eBay


Give you Audi a shade of the dark side by adding the black badges to make your Audi stand out and to make them look more aggressive. The front badge sticks on to the front bonnet and the rear badge simply sticks on the rear tailgate / boot where your old badge was.



www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## danielvolt (Jul 11, 2020)

RichardT said:


> Funnily enough I literally removed the eBay special Audi rings that adorned the back of my TT this morning as I have genuine black rings and TT lettering coming in the post.


Woah your car looks almost like mine!


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

Alan W said:


> Here's another partially debadged rear end for you Kevin.
> View attachment 480337


Thanks! 
think I will keep just the
Rings at the rear and nothing more...
Does anybody know if the TT-RS badge on the grill, can be removed from outside? Or is necessary the bumper removal?


----------



## LastTango (Aug 6, 2021)

dadsincharge said:


> I got these front and back for my wife's Roadster - came in clear packaging but had VW/Audi part numbers with barcodes label. Been on since October last year
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Alan W (Oct 8, 2007)

kevin#34 said:


> Thanks!


No problem - here's a photo of the debadged front also.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

Cool!


----------



## RichardT (Jul 20, 2019)

danielvolt said:


> Woah your car looks almost like mine!
> 
> View attachment 480366


My genuine black rings and TT badges arrived from Audi this afternoon so I’ll stick them on this weekend and get your thoughts! 👍🏻


----------



## dadsincharge (May 9, 2016)

Sorry I cannot remember


----------



## Hesse (Mar 12, 2021)

kevin#34 said:


> thinking to de-badge my TT, but can't find pics to judge how it will look, anybody can provide? thanks


Partial rebadge, just the "TT"


----------



## Hesse (Mar 12, 2021)

kevin#34 said:


> thinking to de-badge my TT, but can't find pics to judge how it will look, anybody can provide? thanks


this time with image.


----------



## Stefanos (Nov 19, 2021)

Removed front rings too, but i think rear looks nicer with badges on...


----------



## RAB (Jul 3, 2020)

RichardT said:


> My genuine black rings and TT badges arrived from Audi this afternoon so I’ll stick them on this weekend and get your thoughts! 👍🏻



I fitted genuine Audi Rings and TT badge a couple if months ago.

Also black S line badges, but they were off eBay.


----------



## Micheal Knight (10 mo ago)

Bit the bullet and debadged the TT badge only. Well chuffed with the outcome -


----------

